

FCC Commissioner on Why He Opposes Net Neutrality - aestetix
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEjvr0crzV0

======
paulhauggis
We will see what happens. I'm hoping I won't see anyone here (or in the tech
community) complaining when this new regulation leads to negative consequences
down the line.

